# I think my kitten is in heat.



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Sadly yesturday my lovely kitten mishmish was exactly acting like this cat i found the net.

YouTube - Kitten in Heat

So she will be spayed on the 8th december though she is always trying to leave the house. Once she may an attempted though thankfully i was quick enough to catch her.

What should i do before she gets spayed? Im worried that she might have an accidental pregancy due to the fact there are a few cats outside the front door waiting. Its like a war zone though with cats. lol Its getting hard leaving the house without her trying to leave with me. She is offically 6 months old.

Any advise would help me alot.

Many thankies.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You have to be very careful.Keep windows closed and do not open an outside door if she is able to run out of it.She will be hell bent on finding a mate so will be at greater risk of injury from traffic and all the other dangers in the outside world that she is not ready to deal with.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> You have to be very careful.Keep windows closed and do not open an outside door if she is able to run out of it.She will be hell bent on finding a mate so will be at greater risk of injury from traffic and all the other dangers in the outside world that she is not ready to deal with.


Juts agreeing with Buffie again.... She can only get pregnant if you let her outside.

Do not open a door when she is in the same room.

If you have a hall between your living room and your front door, then use it religiously. If you dont, then keep her upstairs or in a bedroom for the next week or so. Or pen her (but her in a cat carrier) if you have to bring shopping in on have the door open for any length of time.

If she gets out she WILL get pregnant, but that is really the least of your worries calling females have zero road sense and her chances of getting splattered by a car are far higher now than they would be at any other time.

The responsibility is all yours... just make sure she doesn't get out.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Believe me, i am making sure she does not leave the house. Though, she is making alot of attempts.

She does not seem to be making any of the heat calls. Can that be due to the fact that there might be, a male cat in my neighbourhood who would like to mate with her? Or could it be that she is still young and this is her first heat so its normal?

Any advice would help.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cats dont always "call" especially kittens,it can be down to availability of an entire male in her environment,but not always.Just because she doesnt make any sound ,as you are aware,doesnt make her any the less available to mate.Keep up the vigilance and keep her safe till you get her neutered.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes i think 8th december date is too far. I want to hopefully spay her this wednesday coming if my vet lets me. I think she is old enough now.

Also i know this is abit off topic though i thought it would be very useful for people and the reason why spaying and neutering your cat really helps.

Enjoy.

YouTube - Help! Cat Music Video


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

marafi said:


> Yes i think 8th december date is too far. I want to hopefully spay her this wednesday coming if my vet lets me. I think she is old enough now.
> 
> Also i know this is abit off topic though i thought it would be very useful for people and the reason why spaying and neutering your cat really helps.
> 
> ...


The majority of people on the forum don't need a 'youtube video' to help them understand the importance of neutering/spaying


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> The majority of people on the forum don't need a 'youtube video' to help them understand the importance of neutering/spaying


lol, sooooooooooo true !!

and the ones that could benefit from it are the ones least likely to take the message on board!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I dont know why I didnt spot this earlier.How old is your kitten?The age on your signature ticker says that she is only 3months,3weeks& 4 days old.Some vets are reluctant to spay at such a young age.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Well the signature is wrong i have tried to change it. She was born in the month of August. We got her from a friend. So she is 4 months old now i think. Im going to call the vet tomorrow and see if i can spay her asap.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

marafi said:


> Well the signature is wrong i have tried to change it. She was born in the month of August. We got her from a friend. So she is 4 months old now i think. Im going to call the vet tomorrow and see if i can spay her asap.


Ok its a while since I was at school :lol:But even if she was born on the first of August she is still under four months old You said you had an appointment booked to have her spayed on the 8th of december.Has your vet seen her.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> Ok its a while since I was at school :lol:But even if she was born on the first of August she is still under four months old You said you had an appointment booked to have her spayed on the 8th of december.Has your vet seen her.


You're right buffie, if kitty was born in August, she's under 4 months, so your maths from school has stood you in good stead 
I was wondering the same, has the vet seen your kitten and has she been weighed? My vet wouldn't spay my female until she was 25 wks minimum.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

marafi said:


> She is offically 6 months old.


your first post said that....

then your next post says this...



marafi said:


> Well the signature is wrong i have tried to change it. She was born in the month of August. We got her from a friend. So she is 4 months old now i think. Im going to call the vet tomorrow and see if i can spay her asap.


I hate to nit pick... but which (if any) of these is it??

What does she weigh??? As many vets will use weight calculations to work out when a cat can be neutered when exact age isn't known (like with strays).


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just chipping in!
William was born on the 15th of August making him 15 weeks today/ 3 and a half calendar months old tomorrow. So If OP's kitten was born on the 1st of August she'll be four months on Wednesday, meaning she is far from 6 months old as stated in the OP. My vet said she wouldn't neuter William until he is 5 and a half to 6 months old, so by her standards the 8th of December is still too soon as the OP's kitten will be only be 4 months and 1 week at this time (although I've head this varies from vet to vet and I'm by no means an expert in any area). 

Aaaanyway OP, Im sure you'll have no problem with your kitten as long as your vigilant about keeping her indoors and get her spayed as soon as is sensible. 

Edit: Tje was too fast as always and already covered the nitpicking about kittens age! Ooops! 

Best of luck,
Sparkles.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Sparkles87 said:


> Tje was too fast as always and already covered the nitpicking about kittens age! Ooops!


heheheheheee.... I can't take guesses at age and weights... it.... does.... things.... (bad things).... to me


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> heheheheheee.... I can't take guesses at age and weights... it.... does.... things.... (bad things).... to me


oooohhhhhhhh, bad things, be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well she would need to be spayed if she was pregnant as she would probably died giving birth at 5 months old  she wouldnt look after them either if it went ok, not at that age.


just keep her in, i have never ever had a problem keeping my cats indoors, unless my mum is over she just stands there im like 'get in cant let the cats out' she just stands there or opens the door, really bloody annoys me!


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Can kittens have fault heats? Because mishmish my kitten, has not left the house at all. I am 100% sure. Before for 4 days she used to stick her buttom up in the air and started to roll over on the floor. Now she has stopped doing that. I seriously doubt she could be pregnant, though im wandering now due to the fact she has stopped having the heats. Any advice or ideas or has this happened before with your cat?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

marafi said:


> Can kittens have fault heats? Because mishmish my kitten, has not left the house at all. I am 100% sure. Before for 4 days she used to stick her buttom up in the air and started to roll over on the floor. Now she has stopped doing that. I seriously doubt she could be pregnant, though im wandering now due to the fact she has stopped having the heats. Any advice or ideas or has this happened before with your cat?


all mine have stopped now for the winter, even though it is actually still autumn, well one is calling...shes stopped though........lalala!


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> You're right buffie, if kitty was born in August, she's under 4 months, so your maths from school has stood you in good stead
> I was wondering the same, has the vet seen your kitten and has she been weighed? My vet wouldn't spay my female until she was 25 wks minimum.


Actually my maths in school was fine thanks, GCSE result was B so it was good.

The vet has seen her and she weight her to the scale of 2.5kg. Though i was wandering because she kept on having on and off heats so its a abit worrying, that she might pregnant even though she has never been outside.

The vet also said in october she was 3-4 months old. We got her in september 28th to be exact.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> all mine have stopped now for the winter, even though it is actually still autumn, well one is calling...shes stopped though........lalala!


Thats good that they have stopped. You have the lovely bengal cats right? They look amazing though sometimes i feel like doing a scene with the circle of life from the lion king with them when picking them up.

Sometimes that does get annoying with the doors open, though i think generally my kitten is actually terrified of going outside. So mating for her would be hard cos she is too scared to go outside. Also we live near a road though its never busy.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well she can be spayed people / rescues / breeders spay at 13weeks before selling kittens.

some vets wont / dont do this.

if she is pregnant ( which i doubt) she would still need to be spayed, a 3/4/5months old Kitten cant / should never have to go through that.

just keep her indoors! isnt that hard, shut the door and windows, its bloody freezing anyway! *BRR!*

my maths is plop but i can still work out days lol!! :thumbup:

yes i have bengals, very pretty to look at, however you have to get them brought up properly or you get problems


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

marafi said:


> Actually my maths in school was fine thanks, GCSE result was B so it was good.
> 
> The vet has seen her and she weight her to the scale of 2.5kg. Though i was wandering because she kept on having on and off heats so its a abit worrying, that she might pregnant even though she has never been outside.
> 
> The vet also said in october she was 3-4 months old. We got her in september 28th to be exact.


If as you say your maths is good ,work it out.28th sept,=born 1st of July if 3months.1st of June if 4 months.Unless your kitten had an immaculate conception,or a male has sneaked in,she cannot be pregnant"or did she get out.You are the one who has been throwing random dates around.You said she was born in August.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> well she can be spayed people / rescues / breeders spay at 13weeks before selling kittens.
> 
> some vets wont / dont do this.
> 
> ...


Well hopefully i will get her spayed asap. Though, its snowing now so i really doubt she would want to go outside anyway. Also once she is spayed i am thinking of removing her collar. We only put it on in the first place so we knew where she was. :lol: Its worrying that she is was in heat and now off. Definetly not pregnant.

Gosh, with a bengal cat how can anyone bring them up badly they seem so lovely. When you say problems do you mean like social or bitting behavouir?


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

She may be experiencing a false pregnancy (pseudocyesis), right? A friend of mine had this with her cat. My friend got very puzzled as the other cat in the house is also a female (before diagnosing that it was a false pregnancy).


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> She may be experiencing a false pregnancy (pseudocyesis), right? A friend of mine had this with her cat. My friend got very puzzled as the other cat in the house is also a female (before diagnosing that it was a false pregnancy).


Okay that is wonderful news to hear, about the false heat has happening to someone else before. Though, i am still puzzel about it. Many thanks for your posts everyone. I hope she will be spayed asap as i have finally found a vet that is much closer to meand will hopefully spay her soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Marafi, I believe cats come in and out of heat every couple of weeks untill they have been bred. My indoor cats came into season every few weeks or so untill i had them spayed.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

marafi said:


> Well hopefully i will get her spayed asap. Though, its snowing now so i really doubt she would want to go outside anyway. Also once she is spayed i am thinking of removing her collar. We only put it on in the first place so we knew where she was. :lol: Its worrying that she is was in heat and now off. Definetly not pregnant.
> 
> Gosh, with a bengal cat how can anyone bring them up badly they seem so lovely. When you say problems do you mean like social or bitting behavouir?


well to put it bluntly vicious evil little sods  Couldnt have one in your home 

Some people do it for money dont give a toss dont raise them properly so pick them up or socialise them with people!!

Seen it first hand, it isnt nice, its not the cats fault though 

i doubt she is in kitten, i wouldnt have a collar on at all, even if she got out if someone stole her they would take it off anyway.

I hate, just heard of another person whose collar cut into the cat and took him 3weeks to get home think he was stuck on something 

my friends cat died the day after giving birth  hung herself, after that i always say dont bother with collars, cats are such little sodlets getting into things etc.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Gosh thats terrible! Well im hoping to take the collar off when she is spayed. Her side baby teeth came out so now its offical she is 4 months old due to her teeth falling out. Hurray! Alot of her teeth have fallen out too due to the fact i checked them. Must change my pitapita now.. lol


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

marafi said:


> Gosh thats terrible! Well im hoping to take the collar off when she is spayed. *Her side baby teeth came out so now its offical she is 4 months old due to her teeth falling out*. Hurray! Alot of her teeth have fallen out too due to the fact i checked them. Must change my pitapita now.. lol


is that tongue in cheek ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ive never seen my cats teeth fall out


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

yes opening her mouth. A few of her baby teeth have fallen out thankfully now its time for her adult teeth. Gosh her spaying date is next week really not looking foreward to it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by marafi 
Actually my maths in school was fine thanks, GCSE result was B so it was good.

The vet has seen her and she weight her to the scale of 2.5kg. Though i was wandering because she kept on having on and off heats so its a abit worrying, that she might pregnant even though she has never been outside.

The vet also said in october she was 3-4 months old. We got her in september 28th to be exact.



buffie said:


> If as you say your maths is good ,work it out.28th sept,=born 1st of July if 3months.1st of June if 4 months.Unless your kitten had an immaculate conception,or a male has sneaked in,she cannot be pregnant"or did she get out.You are the one who has been throwing random dates around.You said she was born in August.


Thanks Buffie. 
Unnecessary sarcastic post from OP.
Still none the wiser about age due to conflicting information given.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

marafi said:


> Gosh thats terrible! Well im hoping to take the collar off when she is spayed. Her side baby teeth came out so now its offical she is 4 months old due to her teeth falling out. Hurray! Alot of her teeth have fallen out too due to the fact i checked them. Must change my pitapita now.. lol


But dougal 22 surely she is "officially" 4 months her side teeth have fallen out


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> But dougal 22 surely she is "officially" 4 months her side teeth have fallen out


Fascinating fact about the side teeth. I didn't know the side teeth fell out at an official definite age. I learnt something new today


----------

